# My Earliest Awareness Of Canada...



## bayoubill (Dec 2, 2012)

came from this 50's TV show back when I was 'bout 4-5 years old...

loved it...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-6gD9qZZvA]Sergeant Preston of the Yukon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waltky (Dec 2, 2012)

Yea...

... Granny says ya gotta keep yer eye on dem Cannucks...

... `cause when it's a full moon dey sneak across the border...

... an' snatch people to live inna far north.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 2, 2012)

I remember that show. We had the "Sgt. Preston salute", standing stiff with our feet together and pointed outward LOL.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2012)

Dudley Doright for me.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 2, 2012)

My earliest awareness of Canada was I could see it from my back yard when I was 6 yrs old, off the North coast of Ocras Island.  We would visit The Empress Hotel in Victoria so my mom could have authentic tea and crumpets.  They were not worth the trip.  The people talked funny.


----------



## ba1614 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine was shooting Moose with my dad when I was about 12, and 40yrs later I'm spending more time than ever hunting and fishing in the north of Ontario.

 Paradise that is practically untouched still to this day. Trout and smallies all day long from water that you can see the bottom at over 20ft.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought Canada was the name of a whiskey or something like that.


----------



## blastoff (Dec 4, 2012)

My earliest awareness of Canada was dry ginger ale.  It was all down hill after that.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 9, 2012)

_et al,_

I live in Ohio, on the border with Canada.  Of all the countries in the world, with the possible exception of Australia, I found the Canadians to be the friendlies, and most hardy, tough breed people of all.

I only wish I was eloquent enough to do justice to a nation that has been a peaceful friend and neighbor to America for the last two centuries.

Certainly, Canada has been a much better neighbor than Mexico, which is literally crawling with cartel kingpins, corrupt law enforcement, and inept government leaders.  

No, I think that, we - America, should be thankful for such a freind an ally.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------

